# Tent City Jail



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

TO THOSE OF YOU NOT FAMILIAR WITH JOE ARPAIO HE IS THE MARICOPA
ARIZONA COUNTY SHERIFF AND HE KEEPS GETTING ELECTED OVER AND OVER.

THIS IS ONE OF THE REASONS WHY:

Sheriff Joe Arpaio (in Arizona) who created the "tent city
jail":

He has jail meals down to 40 cents a serving and charges the
inmates for them.

He stopped smoking and porno magazines in the jails. Took away
their weights. Cut off all but "G" movies.

He started chain gangs so the inmates could do free work on
county and city projects.

Then he started chain gangs for women so he wouldn't get sued
for discrimination.

He took away cable TV until he found out there was a federal
court order that required cable TV for jails. So he hooked up the cable
TV again only let in the Disney channel and the weather channel.

When asked why the weather channel he replied, so they will know
how hot it's gonna be while they are working on my chain gangs.

He cut off coffee since it has zero nutritional value.

When the inmates complained, he told them, "This isn't the
Ritz/Carlton. If you don't like it, don't come back."

He bought Newt Gingrich' lecture series on videotape that he
pipes into the jails.

More on the Arizona Sheriff:

With temperatures being even hotter than usual in Phoenix (116
degrees just set a new record), the Associated Press reports: About
2,000 inmates living in a barbed-wire-surrounded tent encampment at the
Maricopa County Jail have been given permission to strip down to their
government-issued pink boxer shorts.

On Wednesday, hundreds of men wearing boxers were either curled
up on their bunk beds or chatted in the tents, which reached 138 degrees
inside the week before.

Many were also swathed in wet, pink towels as sweat collected on
their chests and dripped down to their pink socks.

"It feels like we are in a furnace," said James Zanzot, an
inmate who has lived in the tents for 1 = years. "It's inhumane."

Joe Arpaio, the tough-guy sheriff who created the tent city and
long ago started making his prisoners wear pink, and eat bologna
sandwiches, is not one bit sympathetic He said Wednesday that he told
all of the inmates: "It's 120 degrees in Iraq and our soldiers are
living in tents too, and they have to wear full battle gear, but they
didn't commit any crimes, so shut your mouths!"

Way to go, Sheriff! Maybe if all prisons were like this one
there would be a lot less crime and/or repeat offenders. Criminals
should be punished for their crimes - not live in luxury until it's time
for their parole, only to go out and commit another crime so they can
get back in to live on taxpayers money and enjoy things taxpayers can't
afford to have for themselves.

Sheriff Joe was just reelected Sheriff in Maricopa County,
Arizona.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Do you suppose a tent city in ND in the winter would cure some of our criminals?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I wish we could do that here, the prisoners here are coddled like you wouldn't believe. All in the name of rehabilitation. Their silly-a$$ed touchy feely programs don't work, but no one will admit it cause then they would be without a job. :eyeroll:

huntin1


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

That Sheriff Joe has big problems. On one hand I like the sound of the tent city jail, but he recently started REQUIRING fingerprints for speeding and other traffic tickets in his county. Any who refuse to leave their fingerprint with the officer are immediately arrested.

When asked about whether it was legal, Joe's reply was 'Of course its legal, We can arrest anybody we want'

This guy is a nut, and the only reason he keeps being elected is he manages to convince the very large senior citizen community that the end of the world is at hand, and only his policies keep them safe.

He may have some good ideas, but in some ways hes going too far.


----------



## tail chaser (Sep 24, 2004)

I agree with Gun Owner, at first I thought his thinking might be the ticket but once I looke into it he is really a wacko, even though I agree wtih some of his stuff.

TC


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Here is a quote from the following article.

*But hey, for people who have already made up their mind about Arpaio, it's best not to let the facts get in the way of their opinion.

Whatever happened to outrage over crime? It is being replaced with political correctness guised under the important sounding and widely misused mantra of "rights." But the plain fact is, clever word plays don't help the politically correct when their life is being threatened by one of society's degenerates: just like the rest of us, they call the police to defend their rights, not the ACLU to defend their attacker's rights. *

http://intellectualconservative.com/article1005.html

My brother works in a prison in Phoenix and he tells me that Arpaios ways are preventing many criminals from wanting to end back up in his jails. It's too bad others don't catch on though. I'm sure many of you will remember the movie the following saying comes from so ask yourselves, would you be detered from commiting a crime if you had to spend "a night in the box" or by spending time in a hotel room with bars for the door that included free meals. :huh:


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

No doubt a lot of Joes policies are good ones. I like the tent city idea, and think that it would probably do wonders here to curb crime. My biggest problem with Joe is his apparent readiness to wipe his nose with the Bill of Rights.

His issue with fingerprinting traffic violators is supposedly an effort to curb Identity theft. According to his policy, only criminal traffic violations will require fingerprinting, which he says is a statemement of good faith that the reciever will show in court.

Now most traffic violations are not criminal, but speeding 20 mph is considered criminal. Im not sure about some of your other posters out there, but here in the desert southwest, it is not uncommon for the pace of traffic to be in excess of 95 mph. I for one couldnt handle the drive to my in-laws house in CO if I knew I couldnt cruise across Utah at a comfortable 100mph. This may strike of thumbing my nose at authority, but in reality had it not been for the federally mandated 55 mph "fuel saving measure" of the 70s, many of these areas would still have a "reasonable and prudent" speed law on the more barren highways. Reckless driving also falls under the criminal category, which is very subjective. I once recieved a wreckless driving ticket for driving my vacuum truck over a sidewalk to get behind a building with no actuall alley access. I fought and won in court, as it was more a problem with the designers of the building, and not my driving that resulted in my need, but that didnt matter to the ticketing officer.

So here we have a way to fingerprint anyone that an officer has deemed criminally negligent behind the wheel. I have a problem with this.

Is he well meaning? Sure, but remember what they say about the road to hell....

I know I for one will not be traveling through Mr Arpaio's county anytime soon.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I lived in Phoenix, AZ for 5 years. The vast majority of people down there love him and he keeps getting elected by landslides. There is a reason, he does his job well. You see people on TV there complaining about him, but 99% of the time they are or were inmates. Why should inmates live better than some people who work there buts off and don't break the law? Like he says, if you don't like it don't break the law. GO JOE!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Gun Owner

You mention the federally mandated 55 mph "fuel saving measure" of the 70s and that the slow speed limits of barren highways. You should also know that most highways today are designed for a safe 80 mph and most barren highways that were built in the the 70's and 80's were designed for only 55-65 mph and with a typical 30 year design many are still in place. Most new vehicles handle better but speed limits are still mostly determined by highway design and condition. Driving though Phoenix is like playing the lottery, you may get a ticket or you may not, but in my experience average traffic speed wasn't over 20 mph. Wish I could say I didn't get any tickets, but photo radar was my not my friend.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I'd venture to guess that with a well maintained car, most highways around me are probably safe of upwards of 100-110 mph. Theres a LOT of long, flat straightaways in Nevada. There are places between Vegas and Reno where the road is dead straight as far as you can see in either direction.

Heck, I-15 between Las Vegas and LA will have an average fast lane speed of 115 mph at night when the traffic is light. I had a helluva time that night, as my truck would shut down at 97, requiring me to pay extra attention while traveling in the fast lane so as not to be the "jerkoff" holding up traffic.

Back in the "good old days" it was not uncommon to see folks on that road traveling between 90 and 100 mph in a comfortable cruise. As long as it wasnt raining, and there wasnt any traffic, the highway patrol didnt care.

When the federal 55 mph limit was lifted, Montana went back to a "safe and sane" speed limit, but it was replaced with a 75 mph limit not long after courtesy of the insurance companies. The media didnt help, as not 24 hours after the ban was lifted, a fatality in a posted 45 mph curve was quickly blamed on the increased speed limits.

Im certainly not suggesting everyone start doing 100 mph, and certainly not in any urban setting. But we could learn a lot from Germany about how to keep highways safe, and still enjoyable.

As for driving through Pheonix, I dont gotta worry about that. I went to Pheonix twice in my lifetime, for MEPS when I joined the Marine Corps. It was boring and the air smelled worse than my plumbing shop. 

And back to the main topic at hand, I really do like a lot of things Joe does. Hes working hard to make criminals pay. The counties webpage shows pictures of his recent arrests, and has a neat lil section devoted to dead beat parents. My biggest problem is that in his quest to fight crime, he curtails freedoms. Maybe minor ones now, but everything has the potential to snowball.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

Good points on highway conditions. There was a great episode of Modern Marvels (I'm a History/TLC/Discovery chnl junkie) about the Autobahn.

Basically the road was designed and built about 36 inches thick, versus the 18 inches or so in the US.

The thicker road lasts longer and stays smooth longer. In addition, when repairs are needed, a whole section is replaced instead of just filling in the pot hole.

With the combination of better road quality, better repairs and sections that do have speed limits, stricter drivers education and licensing requirements, higher minimum drivers age, stricter vehicle inspections and design requirements, it's no wonder why the Autobahn should be safer than US highways.

As for Joe, I agree with the way he runs the prison. Prison shouldn't be 5 star hotel. I'm a little concerned about the fingerprinting because it could lead to abuse.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

This guy Joe sounds great to me! But we must rethink some of these BS laws like the speed limit and some non violent crimes. Most people in Jail do not belong their IMOP. So we need more guys like Joe and less laws like we have!!!!


----------

